
Introducing the CrowdSwitch Project - PhaseMage
http://isogrid.org/crowdswitch
======
PhaseMage
My wife and I have been working on this for a few years. It's still in the
early stages (we haven't built any HW), but we at least have a HW architecture
plan.

Let me know if you have any questions! Thanks!

